# WoW Bücher



## :Manahunt: (15. August 2009)

Hallo, mir gefällt die Story von WoW sehr und ich weiß das es einige Bücher darüber gibt, nur leider weiß ich nicht wieviele, wo es sie gibt und wie sie heißen, drum hoffe ich das mir das hier jemand mal bitte erläutern könnte, wäre sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. Danke im Vorraus =)


----------



## Dexter2000 (16. August 2009)

es gibt ingesamt 10WoW romanbücher 2kommen noch raus guck mal in Amazon und gib wow bücher ein da sind se aber nicht alle


----------

